# AKC Springer Spaniels



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I have 4 beautiful puppies left 3 males 1 female. Father is a great hunter....take a look and come see!

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=5762116&cat=105


----------

